# Magento Performance-Probleme im Adminbereich



## Kalito (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
bei einen meiner kunden habe ich seit Anfang des Jahres den Fall, dass hin und wieder dessen Adminbereich extrem lange Ladezeiten (7-15 Sekunden) aufweist. Es gibt aber auch Zeiten, wo man normal arbeiten kann. Der Frontendbereich des Shops ist davon gänzlich unberührt und man kann da normal arbeiten. 
Die Prüfung der Serverdaten hat gezeigt, dass sowohl die DB, als auch der Webserver keine Last aufzeigen. Webserver und DB-Server befinden sich auf der selben virtuellen Maschine. Eine Prüfung der Logs von Magento hatte gezeigt, dass MySQL-Prozesse abgeschossen wurde. Das hochschrauben des Rams hat zwar dafür gesorgt, dass die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr kommt, aber die Latenz-Probleme bleiben. Ein erneuter Blick hat zwar gezeigt, dass der Shop gestern Nacht von 3 Suchmaschinen indexiert und mehrere 1000 Request gesendet wurden, aber das kann die Performance-Probleme auch nicht erklären.

Habt Ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen, was es sein könnte?

Danke und Gruß, 
Kalito


----------



## jeipack (6. März 2015)

Wenn es seit Anfang Jahr ist würde ich prüfen ob da eventuell irgendwelche Module hinzu installiert wurden. 
Interessant wäre natürlich wo genau diese langen Ladezeiten auftauchen. Beim Login? Bei einem bestimmten Menupunkt? etc. 

Ich sehe gerade dass das Thema über einen Monat alt ist, und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell ist?


----------

